# Charlotte's Magical Cruise - 13th May 2017



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

Hello guys.

I have been thinking about planning a route for a while. I have a nice one planned, similar to the Ashford to Rye route that was done last year, I thoroughly enjoyed it - although now I am much fitter!

I am posting this as a feeler for interest, the date can be flexible, would just like people to show interest before I go to much into it.

Key things to note:

It will be around 40 miles.
Starting at Ashford International so accessible for car, bike, train and drop off's etc.
We will stop around half way as I am not half as fit as others, I would need someone to help with the route as well as I may get into the back of the group etc and not always be out front!


Thank you


----------



## Trickedem (26 Mar 2017)

I'm a possible


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2017)

Interested, though date dependent- Sam W's London-Hastings ride (not yet mentioned on this place) is planned for the same day. That's rather harder, but a few people might want to do both…


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

OK thanks for the heads up, I can always shift it. I always have Saturday's off of work. Maybe it could be shifted nearer to the end of April. I plan to do the KM Ride on 23rd April. So if necessary I could move it to the 29th.

I do not know how to tag all the people who did the previous route similar to this back in the summer? Can anyone help with that.


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Mar 2017)

With the usual caveat of suitable dates, I'm good!


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> OK thanks for the heads up, I can always shift it. I always have Saturday's off of work. Maybe it could be shifted nearer to the end of April. I plan to do the KM Ride on 23rd April. So if necessary I could move it to the 29th.
> 
> I do not know how to tag all the people who did the previous route similar to this back in the summer? Can anyone help with that.


Just lots of user names with @ signs
eg @Charlotte Alice Button


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

But I do not know everyone's usernames  I was hoping you guys could get tagging


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Mar 2017)

30th April is the Pilgrims Hospice ride. Well attended so you might lose a few.


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

Maybe we shift it the weekend after the Kent Coast Ride so 13th May?


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

@User21629 - Good Idea, I would like as many people as possible to come. It will be my first organised event so I hope I can keep everyone happy. x


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

@Cuchilo @Lonestar @Diggs @topcat1 @hopless500 @coffeejo @Stephen Piper @Hill Wimp @Salty seadog @User10571


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Mar 2017)

I would prefer a Late April ride as myself and @Fab Foodie are away from 19th May for a week.

Certainly up for this though


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

Perfect - I tried to tag everyone's names that I could remember. I too would prefer late April, gives me time to get the route just right.


----------



## Nigel182 (26 Mar 2017)

Sounds good myself and @jojo2512 may be up for heading your side of the River but think April15th is the Easter Weekend so a bit awkward for that date but if a date fits in with our Shifts we'll be there .

The weekend after is good for us though 22nd or 23rd.


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

Yes the KM Ride is 23rd, I plan to do this myself, so that is why I was thinking 29th April.


----------



## User10571 (26 Mar 2017)

I appear to have been shortlisted.
And I didn't feel a thing.
Always happy to ride in Kent - but don't plan your ride around my availability - that's always at risk of last minute changes....


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Mar 2017)

Make sure there is not a Fridays ride the day before if you can 

Don't have the dates to hand at the no but I'm sure someone does.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Mar 2017)

I will be looking to do another Kent ride possibly in July and/or September. Route/s to be confirmed.


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Make sure there is not a Fridays ride the day before if you can
> 
> Don't have the dates to hand at the no but I'm sure someone does.



Yeah I don't know how to access the calendar


----------



## User10571 (26 Mar 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yeah I don't know how to access the calendar


http://fridaynightridetothecoast.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome.html

Ride dates are on the right of the page.


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

On the 29th there's The Flemish ride. So I think I'll be alright to aim for that date!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> On the 29th there's The Flemish ride. So I think I'll be alright to aim for that date!




Of which I will be doing.


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Of which I will be doing.


Me too.


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

Godddammit guys  I'll do it for the 29th x


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

Actually the 13th May may be better. Its the last weekend I am available as I am in Majorca on the 20th. 

If I leave it till then then Easter, bank holidays and other bits will hopefully be out of the way.


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

Actually the 13th May may be better. Its the last weekend I am available as I am in Majorca on the 20th. 

If I leave it till then then Easter, bank holidays and other bits will hopefully be out of the way.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Mar 2017)

I'll be there if I'm not working that week......whenever that week is decided upon....


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2017)

No can do the 13th... ho hum.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2017)

Charlotte. Just pick a date and stick to it. Organise a ride and people will come.


----------



## User10571 (26 Mar 2017)

^
This.
Unless it is in early December and titled 'Industrial Estates and other sheds in North Kent'.

ETA - Come to think of it - I've led rides that some might argue are a bit off-the-wall, (See 'User10571's rides to the unusual' in the other place) but I've never given Industrial Estates and other sheds in North Kent much consideration.
Hmmmmmmm......


----------



## StuAff (26 Mar 2017)

Wot they said- pick a date, you can't please everyone.


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2017)

Decided on the 13th. Boom. SORTED


----------



## rb58 (26 Mar 2017)

I'm possible for 13 May.


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Mar 2017)




----------



## Nigel182 (27 Mar 2017)

Will Check Holiday Rota at work and let you know


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Mar 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Decided on the 13th. Boom. SORTED



Is that the 13th May Charlotte? If so I'm in.


----------



## Stephen Piper (27 Mar 2017)

Yes it is May, I hope to be there.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Mar 2017)

April is out for me as I am fully booked up.
Edit/ read further - may be available in May, but I have a sneaking suspicion I've organised summat, but my brain hasn't woken up yet


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> April is out for me as I am fully booked up.




Good thing the ride is May then


----------



## rb58 (27 Mar 2017)

rb58 said:


> I'm possible for 13 May.


Whoops. I'll be cruising the Rhine that week, so I'm out. Sorry.


----------



## Redlight (27 Mar 2017)

I can't do that weekend as I'm riding in Wales but would be interested in any future rides in Kent - anything to lure me out of SE London!


----------



## Nigel182 (28 Mar 2017)

I've got the day off work just waiting to see if @jojo2512 gets hers too


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Mar 2017)

User10571 said:


> ^
> This.
> Unless it is in early December and titled 'Industrial Estates and other sheds in North Kent'.
> 
> ...


I'd go on a ride called that.

Charlotte, I'm watching this thread. Just in case.


----------



## User10571 (28 Mar 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I'd go on a ride called that.
> 
> Charlotte, I'm watching this thread. Just in case.


You've been on one or two of mine, I think......


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I'd go on a ride called that.


You're not the only one!


----------



## sotkayak (1 Apr 2017)

Not sure of shift rota ,then -but interested in this ride.


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Apr 2017)

Yay! I am hoping to trialblaze this on Saturday if anyone is interested in joining me?


----------



## mmmmartin (5 Apr 2017)

Some of us will be at Whitstable at about 8.30am on Saturday. But too tired to start another ride.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Apr 2017)

mmmmartin said:


> Some of us will be at Whitstable at about 8.30am on Saturday. But too tired *thirsty* to start another ride.



FTFY


----------



## hopless500 (5 Apr 2017)

I think I'm probably out. I have the Kent Harbours ride the previous weekend after a manic few weeks, so I think I need a weekend off!


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Apr 2017)

User10571 said:


> ^
> This.
> Unless it is in early December and titled 'Industrial Estates and other sheds in North Kent'.


I know what I'll be doing in early December. I've got 8 months to plan it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think I'm probably out. I have the Kent Harbours ride the previous weekend after a manic few weeks, so I think I need a weekend off!


Stay the week and do both

Henry needs looking after.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Stay the week and do both
> 
> Henry needs looking after.


I would love to. Not enough hols left though unfortunately


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2017)

mmmmartin said:


> Some of us will be at Whitstable at about 8.30am on Saturday. But too tired to start another ride.


Some of us will be riding-on another 40 eastwards....
If we can stand up ;-)


----------



## Lavender Rose (18 Apr 2017)

I am still organising this ride. I am going to have a look on the OS map later and google to make it extra awesome. I hope to trailblaze it on 27th (Thursday) If anyone wishes to join me? I think @Salty seadog is coming...?


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Apr 2017)

could possibly make this have depending on start and time will message you.


----------



## Lavender Rose (18 Apr 2017)

I am gonna ask everyone early. If you feel trusting, please could I have phone numbers, just for on the day. Thanks x


----------



## Lavender Rose (18 Apr 2017)

Proposed Route - Just shy of 40 miles.


----------



## Lavender Rose (18 Apr 2017)

Meet: 9:30am to leave at 10am


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Apr 2017)

By the way, if you want to exchange phone nos etc. then best to start a private conversation for that. 

Maybe you already have


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Apr 2017)

So I have made a list of all possibles,definites and even the no's just to poke some interest back out there.

I am going on a trial run tomorrow...everyone is welcome....11am start from Ashford International. If you would like to come, please PM me with your mobile number.

@Salty seadog 
@Tim Hall 
@User10571 
@sotkayak
@Dogtrousers
@Hill Wimp 
@Trickedem 
@HertzvanRental 
@User21629 
@hopless500 
@Fab Foodie 
@Nigel182 
@ianrauk 
@rb58 
@Stephen Piper 
@User13710 
@Redlight


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2017)

I'd like to have done this, but I'll be away I'm afraid. Have fun!


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Apr 2017)

I am hoping its gonna be amazeballs. I have already warned my testers tomorrow there will be lots of stopping and starting hehe x


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Apr 2017)

Sorry, Charlotte I shall be away for your ride. Enjoy!


----------



## User10571 (26 Apr 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> So I have made a list of all possibles,definites and even the no's just to poke some interest back out there.
> 
> I am going on a trial run tomorrow...everyone is welcome....11am start from Ashford International. If you would like to come, please PM me with your mobile number.
> 
> ...




Nah - Delighted as I would be to attend, I have a breakfast date in Shoreham-by-Sea that day.

Another time Charlotte.
I hope your ride is a fine one.
JB


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Apr 2017)

@Salty seadog @Nigel182 @Stephen Piper 

These guys were fantastic today. Excellent company. Thanks for helping me today. Big love and brownie points


----------



## Trickedem (28 Apr 2017)

Charlotte, sorry I can't attend I'm riding in Wales that weekend


----------



## Bryony (1 May 2017)

It's my Saturday to work, so I can't make it I'm afraid.


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 May 2017)

So far I have:

Myself
My Mom!!
@ianrauk
@Nigel182
@Stephen Piper
Rachel (Unsure of her cyclechat tag??)


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Rachel (Unsure of her cyclechat tag??)



@All the gear no idea


----------



## Nigel182 (7 May 2017)

Bit forgetful in me old age what was the Start time for Saturday @Charlotte Alice Button need to book my car parking again should be less windier than yesterday


----------



## Stephen Piper (7 May 2017)

Meet: 9:30 am to leave at 10am, Ashford International, south entrance cafe.


----------



## Nigel182 (7 May 2017)

Good good will book my parking space shortly


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 May 2017)

Hi Charlotte, I'm afraid I'm dipping out this weekend.

Lots going on at the moment and not enough time to do it all in but I hope you have a fab day.

The weather looks good with a light warm south westerly breeze unlike Saturdays


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 May 2017)

Noooooo!!!!!!

I am sad, but there will be other opportunities no doubt.

Just a friendly reminder for you all

@Stephen Piper 
@Nigel182 - Is Joanne coming??
@All the gear no idea 
@ianrauk 

I am really looking forward to this...But I shall be at Ashford around 9:15. I look forward to seeing y'all there <3


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 May 2017)

Yay!!! Yes that is correct. I will be there from 9:15am.


----------



## Nigel182 (9 May 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Noooooo!!!!!!
> 
> I am sad, but there will be other opportunities no doubt.
> 
> ...


I'm going but Joanne couldn't get the day off work


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2017)

LongMartin has confirmed he's coming


----------



## Lavender Rose (10 May 2017)

YAYYYYYAAAA! this is turning into quite a guestlist! My cousin might be tagging along too - not sure yet. My mum and her may stop at Dungeness.


----------



## Lavender Rose (10 May 2017)

Can everyone attending please provide me with their mobile numbers via PM....

@ianrauk
@All the gear no idea
@Stephen Piper
@Nigel182 - already have yours
@User21629

Just for reference on the day :-) thanks


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 May 2017)

Hi @Charlotte Alice Button , apols but I should have let you know sooner I can't make it unfortunately. :-(
Looks like you have good weather and good company and I wish cound be there.
Next time I hope.

Have fun all :-)


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2017)

Have fun everyone!


----------



## Bryony (13 May 2017)

Have fun everyone I'm stuck here at work til 4


----------



## hopless500 (13 May 2017)

Have a great ride


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2017)

Dungeness?


----------



## Diggs (13 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4800386, member: 21629"]
View attachment 352137
[/QUOTE]
Lunch at the Pilot! Now I am jealous


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4800386, member: 21629"]
View attachment 352137
[/QUOTE]
Jealous!!!


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2017)

Yup, thought so


----------



## User10571 (13 May 2017)

Is that @Mice, stage left, with a pint of OJ?


----------



## User10571 (13 May 2017)

My mistake.


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2017)

A lovely ride today. Myself and LongMartin did an early morning, fast and frantic 50 mile blast down to Ashford to meet the others, where we embarked on a nice, chatty, fun pootle ride to Romney Marsh and Dungeness. With lunch at The Pilot (Of which I was most impressed at how quick the food was served). After lunch it was on to Lydd, not helped by the blasted strong headwinds. Once at Lydd myself and Martin split off as we had time constraints. So it was a battle against the Camber and Rye headwinds but once we turned inland and hit the the Military Canal Road to Appledore we had the wind on our backs. Knocking out the rolling miles to Headcorn station in no time at all where we got the train home.

So thanks Charlotte for organising a great ride. Thanks to all who turned up, such great company. And it was especially nice meeting Charlotte's mum.


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4800758, member: 21629"]The very beginning of the ride didn't promise anything nice if talking about the weather. Forecasts said it won't rain and sun will turn up at 1 pm and it will be windy. Headwind as usual.

So we started the ride with the grey sky upon us and I even counted few raindrops (I hope it wasn't somebody's nose?). But we left Ashford and the sun came out at about 10.30 am and stayed with us for all ride. It was really nice to ride in summer kit.

After suffering on my heavy MTB on last Saturday's ride I fell in love with my road bike again. Being featherweight it brought me during all ride with only a few spins of pedals. I even cannot say I felt that headwind (ok, that's also includes riding behind somebody).

The pace was really slow and I think it's the slowest ride I've ever done. And I'm absolutely happy about that because I was able to look around at the nature and take photos, ramble across the road without a fear to hit anyone or to be hit by anyone. Really like that speed. That ride was proper leisure ride.

When we reached the legendary Pilot inn my belly reminded me that last time I've been here I had fish and chips. Mmmmmm fish and chips. And a glass of cider (that's pretty new habit). Also as Ian mentioned the food was served literally in lightspeed. I've got my meal in less than 5 minutes.

And then Ian decided to leave us. Betrayer. Ok, family business ... let it be an acceptable excuse. I've noticed later that tall Martin also has gone.

So bellies full, everyone happy and not drunk and it's time to head further. When we left The Pilot headwind turned into sidewind and I had nothing to do but enjoy the ride almost without pedalling. The wind (even sidewind) simply pushed me further.

But good things don't last forever - soon we went into a cycle path which was made of ... kind of gravel? Something like that. Welcome pedalling ! But that's ok as pace was very slow - you know, full bellies and the gravity becomes stronger ...

Actually that part of the ride between The Pilot and Rye was very interesting. That land belongs to planet Earth but for me it looked like a mix of Earth and Mars.

Finally a few hundred yards before Rye we went into a cycle/pedestrian path wich is surrounded by fields full of sheep. No fences. We even met a very well behaving sheep with her lamb - they were using that path until they met a bunch of cyclists (us) and had to go into a field.

Yes, that path was fully covered with sheep sh1t. Fully. One of those moments when the phrase "sh1t road" has no hidden meaning.
But that last part made my bike very lucky because being very lazy cyclist I washed it probably 2 years ago. Cassette was black. So having my bike covered in stinky sheep's sh1t I had no choice but to give it a full wash at home. I made a discovery - the cassette is actually of silver colour !

So thank you for those who had enough patience to read all that blah blah blah.
In conclusion: the ride, the pace, the riders, the food and even the wind - everything was super. Must be repeated.

Photos as usual:
https://goo.gl/photos/3gk8Yciv8zMvP8Ai8

View attachment 352260
[/QUOTE]
When I was last in that part of the world I was rather glad I brought the gravel bike on more than one occasion! Could n't make this- didn't really fancy a very, very, very long day (at Brixton Academy for Leftfield tonight). Rerun, perhaps...


----------



## Stephen Piper (13 May 2017)

Your photo reminded me to fix the pannier rack. One day there WILL be a wind free ride. https://www.strava.com/activities/984423161


----------



## mcshroom (13 May 2017)

Looks like a great ride, and you did much better out of the weather today than up here


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4800838, member: 21629"]I actually like to ride a road bike in some unusual roads. I always find it funny. The most exotic place I rode was potatoes field. [/QUOTE]
The Litespeed's built for pretty much anything. The rider isn't


----------



## Stephen Piper (13 May 2017)

My avatar shows where a road bike can go (if you carry it). that is my bike and Samphire Ho, Dover, in the distance.


----------



## mcshroom (13 May 2017)

That might sting a bit in the morning!


----------



## StuAff (14 May 2017)

Been there, done that...hope it recovers quickly.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2017)

Thank gawd for factor 50


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4800994, member: 21629"]My leg, haha

View attachment 352301
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4800758, member: 21629"]The very beginning of the ride didn't promise anything nice if talking about the weather. Forecasts said it won't rain and sun will turn up at 1 pm and it will be windy. Headwind as usual.

So we started the ride with the grey sky upon us and I even counted few raindrops (I hope it wasn't somebody's nose?). But we left Ashford and the sun came out at about 10.30 am and stayed with us for all ride. It was really nice to ride in summer kit.

After suffering on my heavy MTB on last Saturday's ride I fell in love with my road bike again. Being featherweight it brought me during all ride with only a few spins of pedals. I even cannot say I felt that headwind (ok, that's also includes riding behind somebody).

The pace was really slow and I think it's the slowest ride I've ever done. And I'm absolutely happy about that because I was able to look around at the nature and take photos, ramble across the road without a fear to hit anyone or to be hit by anyone. Really like that speed. That ride was proper leisure ride.

When we reached the legendary Pilot inn my belly reminded me that last time I've been here I had fish and chips. Mmmmmm fish and chips. And a glass of cider (that's pretty new habit). Also as Ian mentioned the food was served literally in lightspeed. I've got my meal in less than 5 minutes.

And then Ian decided to leave us. Betrayer. Ok, family business ... let it be an acceptable excuse. I've noticed later that tall Martin also has gone.

So bellies full, everyone happy and not drunk and it's time to head further. When we left The Pilot headwind turned into sidewind and I had nothing to do but enjoy the ride almost without pedalling. The wind (even sidewind) simply pushed me further.

But good things don't last forever - soon we went into a cycle path which was made of ... kind of gravel? Something like that. Welcome pedalling ! But that's ok as pace was very slow - you know, full bellies and the gravity becomes stronger ...

Actually that part of the ride between The Pilot and Rye was very interesting. That land belongs to planet Earth but for me it looked like a mix of Earth and Mars.

Finally a few hundred yards before Rye we went into a cycle/pedestrian path wich is surrounded by fields full of sheep. No fences. We even met a very well behaving sheep with her lamb - they were using that path until they met a bunch of cyclists (us) and had to go into a field.

Yes, that path was fully covered with sheep sh1t. Fully. One of those moments when the phrase "sh1t road" has no hidden meaning.
But that last part made my bike very lucky because being very lazy cyclist I washed it probably 2 years ago. Cassette was black. So having my bike covered in stinky sheep's sh1t I had no choice but to give it a full wash at home. I made a discovery - the cassette is actually of silver colour !

So thank you for those who had enough patience to read all that blah blah blah.
In conclusion: the ride, the pace, the riders, the food and even the wind - everything was super. Must be repeated.

Photos as usual:
https://goo.gl/photos/3gk8Yciv8zMvP8Ai8

View attachment 352260
[/QUOTE]
Great write-up and photos. Sad to miss such a good day....but that's how family life is. :-/


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2017)

Well done @Charlotte Alice Button ! Fabulous scenery and a lively day out by all accounts. Hope to make the re-run.
:-)


----------



## HertzvanRental (14 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well done @Charlotte Alice Button ! Fabulous scenery and a lively day out by all accounts. Hope to make the re-run.
> :-)


Yep, I'm up for that if the date suits.


----------



## User10571 (14 May 2017)

I'd, most likely, be another candidate.


----------



## StuAff (14 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4801939, member: 21629"]What about next Saturday, 20th May ? Looks like no official CChat rides on this day. I think Charlotte will be on holiday but we know the route, the must-be stop at The Pilot.[/QUOTE]
Self and a few others will be going round the IOW the previous night. Following weekend would work for me....


----------



## Stephen Piper (14 May 2017)

I cycle around these parts most Saturdays, there is a gathering of crusty cyclists at Jo's cafe, Brookland, TN29 9TF (next to the Brookland Raceway RC Track) arriving at around 11.30 and hanging around till the tea and bacon butties run out.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4801939, member: 21629"]What about next Saturday, 20th May ? Looks like no official CChat rides on this day. I think Charlotte will be on holiday but we know the route, the must-be stop at The Pilot.[/QUOTE]
Am on holiday!


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 May 2017)

I'm happy to do this route again...late summer like august/September time


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I'm happy to do this route again...late summer like august/September time




Count me in again and well done for organising a really nice ride Charlotte.

and @User21629 is bang on the money. It's a really nice, gentle ride that lends itself to great cycling through lovely lanes with lovely views at a conversational pace with fellow like minded riders. 
Don't miss it when Charlotte organises a rerun.


----------



## jojo2512 (15 May 2017)

Count me in for this one.


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 May 2017)

Awwww. Love you @ianrauk!! Thanks guys. Yes I wanted the focus to be on social and setting. The cycling and wind was pretty secondary ;-) 

I shall check the calendar and get some dates together again. X


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 May 2017)

Hi Charlotte. Could I ask that you give as much notice as possible for the re-run? It can go in the diary before other things come along!


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 May 2017)

Exactly. Good point. I shall check when I return from holiday at the weekend x


----------



## Bryony (15 May 2017)

Hopefully I can make the next one.


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 May 2017)

I'm looking at 2nd September at present.


----------



## Bryony (15 May 2017)

As long as nothing changes that's my Saturday off so pencil me in!


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 May 2017)

I can do that!


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 May 2017)

Diggs said:


> Lunch at the Pilot! Now I am jealous



I look awful!!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 May 2017)

Perfect. I'll start a new thread this weekend x


----------



## StuAff (15 May 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I'm looking at 2nd September at present.


That's the night after the FNRttC to Bognor.....


----------



## sotkayak (16 May 2017)

ianrauk said:


> and @User21629 is bang on the money. It's a really nice, gentle ride that lends itself to great cycling through lovely lanes with lovely views at a conversational pace with fellow like minded riders.
> Don't miss it when Charlotte organises a rerun.


 That sounds like my kinda ride and pace !


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I'm looking at 2nd September at present.


As many others I will be ridibg the FNRttC Bognor that weekend :-(


----------



## Lavender Rose (18 May 2017)

I've checked my calendar too and I cannot do that 2nd September weekend. 

I'm proposing 19th August.


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2017)

Works for me, so count me in.


----------



## Lavender Rose (18 May 2017)

Epic. I'll start the thread tomorrow when I land home.


----------



## Lavender Rose (18 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4807198, member: 21629"]Ah, Charlotte, how's your mother feeling after the ride? Was she ok?[/QUOTE]

She was fine! Thanks for asking. She thought you were all lovely.... :-)


----------



## User10571 (18 May 2017)

I remain interested.......


----------



## StuAff (18 May 2017)

19th works for me, acts of Southern Railway permitting.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 May 2017)

Provisionally free here too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2017)

Will check the masterplan :-)


----------



## jojo2512 (19 May 2017)

Sorry cant do. Am working


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 May 2017)

Book it off!!!! ;-) yay @Salty seadog you can come :-D happy!!!!


----------



## Bryony (24 May 2017)

I should be able to make it


----------

